# ghrp 6 ???



## Klutch (Mar 16, 2011)

Iv been researching ghrp 6 for a couple days now. just wanted some other peoples experiences with it.

i was looking into taking ghrp6 or ghrp 2 for shoulder and back injuries...

my question is could i take it by itself or do ineed to take it with  cjc 1295 ..

and what side effects does cjc1295 have? as i can find no side effects on ghrp6 except hunger. 

could this affect my natural hgh production?

and also i will be doing 30-40 mg of anavar ed and 25mg of proviron ed for 7 weeks. if this will have any effect?

thanks a billion, Klutch....


----------



## TwisT (Mar 16, 2011)

Look into IGF for injury repair, IGF is your best bet for something like that.... very amazing healing qualities.

-T


----------



## Klutch (Mar 16, 2011)

ok ill check it out
 thanks


----------

